# What would be a good enclosure for a Brazilian Salmon pink bird eater?



## Aqual (Mar 23, 2017)

I know they grow very fast, should I give it something a little bit bigger than I normally would?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 23, 2017)

At what size?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aqual (Mar 23, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> At what size?


It's about half an inch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd probably keep it in something roughly 2-4" in diameter for a while, depending what containers you have access to.


----------



## Aqual (Mar 23, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> I'd probably keep it in something roughly 2-4" in diameter for a while, depending what containers you have access to.


Thanks


----------



## EulersK (Mar 23, 2017)

Aqual said:


> It's about half an inch.


They grow fast, but maybe not as fast as you think. Don't expect a "giant" spider within two years. If we're talking about L. parahybana, then they hurry up to get 4-5" and then slow quite a bit down. My 6" girl has been in premolt for the better part of a year now. Stick to a deli cup at that size, and rehouse as needed. For growing slings/juvies, the new enclosures are usually about 5x dls across to allow for at least a couple molts before rehousing again.

Large enclosures aren't just a waste of space. They're designed for larger animals, meaning small cracks and gaps aren't really an issue to the manufacturer... but a big issue to you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 23, 2017)

On the other end of things...what would be considered an acceptable size for a full-grown LP? I bought a 15 gallon Zilla enclosure because it was 1/2 price, with thoughts of it being my LP's permanent enclosure. Sure, it has a screen lid, but that can be fixed. And I'm really gonna be cramped for space when the others need upgraded, so that 15 gallon will be my best option.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 23, 2017)

Should work fine.  I keep every adult tarantula in 5.5 gal tanks except my t stirmi and LP.  The LP is in a 10 gal, which is perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, I was going to go the ten-gallon route myself until I got a decent deal on the 15 gallon. I'll be able to go a bit more naturalistic with the bit of extra space provided. I have a nice piece of cork bark that I was gonna have to cut, for example. It should look good in the bigger tank without having to modify it.

I had to pass up an even more fantastic deal. It would not have been for tarantulas though. A brand-new 55 gallon tank at 75% off, making it about 25 dollars. But I have absolutely no space for another 55 gallon. Or currently nothing to put in another one, but that would have been easily rectified.


----------

